# Auction Site for Selling Reptiles!!!



## amber_gekko (May 11, 2007)

Ive just seen an advert for this auction site based in the uk for selling reptiles on

http://www.repti-bids.co.uk/

I went on thinking it must be for equipment but then i saw leopard gecko's with a starting bid of 99p, even ebay dont let you sell animals / reptiles

I personally think its wrong

Just wondered what everyone else thinks....


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

I think it's perfectly acceptable, can't see a problem with bidding for reptiles.
It's just the same as buying one, except you barter.

Out of interest, why do you think it's wrong?


----------



## dax (Aug 11, 2008)

OMG!

Is it allowed to sell animals at auction on net?


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

It happens in regular animal Auction houses so I don't see why not :|


----------



## dax (Aug 11, 2008)

suppose so, just seems a bit unorthidox...... horses and farm animals gets auctioned i guess.......


----------



## amber_gekko (May 11, 2007)

Brat said:


> I think it's perfectly acceptable, can't see a problem with bidding for reptiles.
> It's just the same as buying one, except you barter.
> 
> Out of interest, why do you think it's wrong?


I just dont like the idea of bidding on reptiles like you would bid on clothes etc.. on ebay, plus i wonder why ebay don't allow it?



dax said:


> OMG!
> 
> Is it allowed to sell animals at auction on net?


That's what i thought just because you can't do it on ebay and you can sell just about anything on there.

At the end of the day anyone can use any method to buy or sell and as long as the animals are well cared for thats all that matters, i just think it's weird, but i suppose i would have thought ebay was weird when it came out too


----------



## dax (Aug 11, 2008)

thats why i thought it might not be allowed? maybe something to do with trading standards as i suppose you cant prove the animals are healthy? i dont know, but at auctions usually the animals and potential buyers are present so its based on their educated guess at the health of the animal, on the net its a bit diff but suppose its like classifieds?

wonder if its leagally binding like on ebay too....



hhhmmmmm confusing....


----------



## Slurm (Jun 6, 2008)

im in 2 minds about it tbh.

although there is nothing wrong with the auctioning of animals, i like having the ability to not sell if i feel its not a good thing for the animal. I have one person on here who i would not sell to, the auction format takes that away from me.


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

There are auctions around the UK on a weekly basis, mostly for livestock & horses - but there are also usually rodents at these, and sometimes the occasional reptile or exotic.

It's perfectly legal to hold an auction, either online or in person. If an item sold on the internet is significantly different to as described, then you can go to trading standards, but buying an auction online is no different to buying on a classifieds.

As long as the animal is collected, why does it matter?

It's a specific reptile site - on ebay, someone could be shopping for a new pair of socks, see a snake and bid on it, with no desire to own it and no knowledge about it. At specialist animal auctions, or on a site that is specifically for reptile auctions, only people who will be there are usually people with interest in the animal. So what's the difference between using that site and using these classifieds? Absolutely none.

What ebay chooses as it's personal policy is entirely up to it, but there is no legal reason for it.


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

Slurm said:


> im in 2 minds about it tbh.
> 
> although there is nothing wrong with the auctioning of animals, i like having the ability to not sell if i feel its not a good thing for the animal. I have one person on here who i would not sell to, the auction format takes that away from me.


Not really, because they will obviously be collecting as you can't post Reptiles, so if you don't like the look of them.. they don't take your animal.


----------



## Gecko_Sean (Aug 15, 2007)

I think its fine. You buy them like anything else, why not bid on them?


----------



## bosc888 (Jun 3, 2007)

I see no problem with it & people seem to jump on it when they see someone attempting to auction reps on ebay. 
it's no different to selling anything really apart from you need to be as sure as you can that the animal will be looked after.


----------



## snickers (Aug 15, 2007)

I can understand people might be OK selling offspring etc, but don't you need a petshop license to trade animals? There seems to be no mention of it on the site.


----------



## cubeykc (Aug 8, 2008)

i think its a great idea


----------



## athy59 (Jan 30, 2008)

*Maybe some-one should contact the Auction site and get them to tell sellers, that they must provide care sheets on how to look after the reps etc. Much like this site does. Or ask the buyers to do their research 1st. *
*But there again with some people they wont take any notice and say aww what a cutie when its a baby and then as its grows older and bigger , back it goes to be auctioned off or worse. *
*At times you feel you just cant educate pork.!!*


----------



## bosc888 (Jun 3, 2007)

athy59 said:


> *Maybe some-one should contact the Auction site and get them to tell sellers, that they must provide care sheets on how to look after the reps etc. Much like this site does. Or ask the buyers  to do their research 1st. *
> *But there again with some people they wont take any notice and say aww what a cutie when its a baby and then as its grows older and bigger , back it goes to be auctioned off or worse. *
> *At times you feel you just cant educate pork.!!*


sorry but how many pet shops provide care sheets for the animals they sell & what makes you think people won't do research on their pet just because it's an auction.
I would imagine if it's a specialist site just selling reps mainly those interested in keeping them will go on that site much like this one.


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

well if nothing else this post will heighten awareness of this site, add to its members and who knows there may well be more than 4 reptiles being auctioned by the end of the day........


----------



## bosc888 (Jun 3, 2007)

:lol2:


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

Im yes and no, in theory its a good idea but auctions generally dont raise as much money as shops which in turn promotes cutting corners with the animal care to maximise profit. Yes its a rather cynical way to look at it but we all know for a fact that some people do get into it as a money making scheme.

Its all down to ethics and whether or not you agree on bidding on a living thing without even seeing to it, which is kind of against everything your told when acquiring reptiles. I dont think it'll help the current transient trend within the reptile keeping community where some people are chopping and changing their animals week in and week out.


----------



## Bluejen (Jan 15, 2009)

It's really no different buying off classifieds. Holding an auction type sale on an animal is no different to putting in an add "open to offer". I sight like this might even start to show animals true worth instead of idiots putting animals up for sale at stupid prices who then then spend weeks lowering and lowering the price till someones interested.

I see many adds on here of private keepers convinced they should be able to get Shop prices for animals for sale through classifieds. It's probably standard expected behavior to haggle any price, even a good one through classifieds.

Also you only need a pet shop licence if you buy animals with the intentions to sell one.. Surplus or bred animals are not covered of course, we all know, many people still do this through the classifieds anyway....


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

snickers said:


> I can understand people might be OK selling offspring etc, but don't you need a petshop license to trade animals? There seems to be no mention of it on the site.


If you needed a PSL to sell an animal 99% of the people on this site would need one  You only need a PSL if you are running a business, selling in the course of a business, business could also be defined by someone making a profit off the selling of reptiles. Anyone can sell on a reptile they get bored of, can't keep anymore, change their mind, don't want - or whatever reason, without needing a license, otherwise the classifieds would be a bit empty, breeders make up a very small % of the people selling animals on.


----------



## athy59 (Jan 30, 2008)

bosc888 said:


> sorry but how many pet shops provide care sheets for the animals they sell & what makes you think people won't do research on their pet just because it's an auction.
> I would imagine if it's a specialist site just selling reps mainly those interested in keeping them will go on that site much like this one.


 
*Actually top of my head last time i can remember and that is 6 *VERY Good* Rep shops that do give out care sheets and some say any probs, ring us/or bring reptile in and we will help as much as we can. :Na_Na_Na_Na:*


----------



## Jade01 (Feb 21, 2007)

why is this any different to buying something from classsifieds???

have you never barterd (sp) with a seller?


----------



## cbmark (Feb 23, 2008)

ive registered and cannot find 1 auction? seems im the only member aswell :hmm:am i doing something wrong?


----------



## p&tc (Sep 4, 2008)

I've just been to the site out of curiosity and there are no items for sale and only 2 registered users? 

Perhaps it will never take off? I am not sure this is the best way to buy reps, but other people will think it's OK?

I think I will not make up my mind until I see the ads/listings.


----------



## Asian_Water_Dragon (Apr 11, 2007)

Weve just had a feedback request through our website saying they've added our banner/link to their website so can we do the same. Dont even know the person........Gonna get that removed :bash:


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

Asian_Water_Dragon said:


> Weve just had a feedback request through our website saying they've added our banner/link to their website so can we do the same. Dont even know the person........Gonna get that removed :bash:


So i have, to be honest i dont have a problem with the whole idea as long as it will be monitored correctly.

I also dont have a problem with our banner being linked to their website, until i hear or see of things i dont think. Then i will immediately ask for it to be removed.

I do understand yes links are usually people you know, have bought off and can recommend, so yes its a little wierd, but hey ho lets see how it gets on!


----------



## mEOw (Dec 28, 2006)

they have had a specialist auction site for selling reptiles on over in germany for years, not a bad idea really if you ask me. how is it any different from buying fish on ebay? 
Owen


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

i dont see a problem with it at all


----------



## Asian_Water_Dragon (Apr 11, 2007)

sam12345 said:


> So i have, to be honest i dont have a problem with the whole idea as long as it will be monitored correctly.
> 
> I also dont have a problem with our banner being linked to their website, until i hear or see of things i dont think. Then i will immediately ask for it to be removed.
> 
> I do understand yes links are usually people you know, have bought off and can recommend, so yes its a little wierd, but hey ho lets see how it gets on!


 
TBO if we were asked before the name was used that would have been a start.... will see how it pans out before we put our name to anything.


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

I think there is a LOT wrong with it.

1. Once the person bidding has made a successful bid, you have made a contract to sell the animal and you have been paid. When the buyer turns up at the door, you are legally obliged to give them the animal no matter who they are or what experience they have. Shops and Breeders can refuse to sell to people they are unsure of, but in this case, the animal has already been bought and paid for.

2. There are no care sheets on the site whatsoever. These are even mandatory at shows these days so should be the same here.

3. The buyer has no idea about the condition or health of what they are buying.

4. The whole point about livestock auctions is that people usually have the sense to turn up and have a good look at what they are buying before they bid on it. Even at non-livestock auctions, people turn up to the pre-auction viewings to see what they want to bid on and what it's worth before making bids by telephone or the internet.... This is not the same in any way, shape or form.


----------



## Magnum0 (Apr 10, 2008)

How can you have a problem with that? Is it any different someone buying a snake in a shop without knowing anything about it, to someone bidding online? I've seen a few instances on this forum of snakes being advertised that were bought in shops without experience.
Why do people want to complain about petty stuff like this?


----------



## Repti-Bids (Jan 20, 2009)

snickers said:


> I can understand people might be OK selling offspring etc, but don't you need a petshop license to trade animals? There seems to be no mention of it on the site.


 
*We ourselves (Repti Bids) are not selling reptiles so we do not require a pet shop licence.*

*We are providing a service for reptile breeders and hobbyists to have a website dedicated to them where they will be able to sell their offspring and any related reptile and amphibian products.*

*According to "The Pet Animals Act 1951” You would need to require a licence if you are a retailer of pet livestock, wholesaler stocking pet livestock, you are a dealer in pet livestock and livestock importer and exporters.*

*If you are a breeder and plan on making money by selling your offspring, you would need to require a pet shop licence but if you are a hobbyist you will not require a licence.*


----------



## GothGirl (Apr 9, 2008)

Repti-Bids said:


> *We ourselves (Repti Bids) are not selling reptiles so we do not require a pet shop licence.*
> 
> *We are providing a service for reptile breeders and hobbyists to have a website dedicated to them where they will be able to sell their offspring and any related reptile and amphibian products.*
> 
> ...


I would check your legislation or you could be in for a lawsuit, the PAA was one of the pieces of legislation replaced under the AWA.


----------



## weelad (Jul 25, 2006)

i see no problem with it thanks for the link haha!


----------



## Repti-Bids (Jan 20, 2009)

ratboy said:


> I think there is a LOT wrong with it.
> 
> 1. Once the person bidding has made a successful bid, you have made a contract to sell the animal and you have been paid. When the buyer turns up at the door, you are legally obliged to give them the animal no matter who they are or what experience they have. Shops and Breeders can refuse to sell to people they are unsure of, but in this case, the animal has already been bought and paid for.
> 
> ...


 
*Please bear in mind that this website is not just to sell live stock.*

*There is also a section for you to sell products & accessories.*


*You will be entered into a legal contract to purchase the product you have won “on condition the item is in the same condition as stated in the listing description”.*

*If you win a live stock animal, you are advised to personally collect the animal and pay cash on collection. This way you will be able to see the animal to check it is in the same condition as advertised. If it looks to be ill etc you can pull out of the transaction.*

*We are not able to put care sheets on the website due to the fact of the amount of care sheets we would have to list and as this website is aimed at reptile and amphibian keepers, all users should already know how to care for their pet and the reptiles being purchased.*

*Buyers are also welcome to contact sellers of an item and arrange a time to go and take a look at the items for sale before placing and bid or clicking the buy now button.*


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

GothGirl said:


> I would check your legislation or you could be in for a lawsuit, the PAA was one of the pieces of legislation replaced under the AWA.


 
why could they be in for a lawsuit? from what i can make out they're just providing a service for people to trade animals and equipment, just like the classifieds on here.
Like he's said; they're not selling anything, just hosting a website for person A to sell a gecko or heat mat or viv to person B, C, D or H whoever is the highest bidder.

On the eBay issue, my personal opinion why they don't allow livestock is because of disputes. As a website / business they will try and settle disputes between buyer and seller if something goes wrong. If an animal ends up dead within 90 days of the auction ending then, by their terms and conditions, they are obliged to try and rectify the situation. As it's an animal they have no idea what condition it was in and who was at fault.. which means (in my opinion) it's far too much hassle for them to get involved in.
I personally can't see the harm in reptile / animal auctions but because of condition and potential problems after selling with regards to fault; i'm not 100% sold on the idea.


----------



## cbmark (Feb 23, 2008)

nothing worth bidding on and from what i can see its all buy it now :bash:


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

GothGirl said:


> I would check your legislation or you could be in for a lawsuit, the PAA was one of the pieces of legislation replaced under the AWA.


Repti-Bids wouldn't be any more requiring of a pet shop licence than RFUK is - all they are doing is offering a medium for people to sell items, they are not themselves selling livestock.


----------



## Repti-Bids (Jan 20, 2009)

cbmark said:


> nothing worth bidding on and from what i can see its all buy it now :bash:


 
*Repti-Bids is a new website so we need as many people to register to make it a better place for trading.*

*At the moment like you say, it is all buy it now listings, this is clearly because of the small amount of members we currently have.*

*Once there are a lot more members registered on the site, you should start to see more auction type listings.*

*Think about it, would you list an auction with a few members or would you rather list an auction with a lot of members so you have a better chance of getting bids on your item?*


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

Repti-Bids said:


> *You will be entered into a legal contract to purchase the product you have won “on condition the item is in the same condition as stated in the listing description”.*
> 
> *If you win a live stock animal, you are advised to personally collect the animal and pay cash on collection. This way you will be able to see the animal to check it is in the same condition as advertised. If it looks to be ill etc you can pull out of the transaction.
> *


*

I am no lawyer, but I am pretty damned sure that that is not how contract law works. If I have paid for my 'goods' and someone has taken my money then they are legally obliged to provide me with those goods... or I can sue. If I am selling something and someone has paid me and I have accepted their money, I am legally obliged to hand it over or I can be sued.

I suggest you read the sale of goods act. You are in the clear yes, but the buyer and the seller are not. All you have done is ensure that the contract exists BEFORE the buyer turns up to collect their animal. YOU cannot specify that the buyer can cancel the contract since it is not your contract and is nothing to do with you.
*


> *We are not able to put care sheets on the website due to the fact of the amount of care sheets we would have to list and as this website is aimed at reptile and amphibian keepers, all users should already know how to care for their pet and the reptiles being purchased.*


You only have to look around forums to know that people buy or take on animals without even knowing what they are !!! You could easily ensure that the seller places a care sheet on with whatever they are selling.


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

Repti-Bids said:


> *Repti-Bids is a new website so we need as many people to register to make it a better place for trading.*
> 
> *At the moment like you say, it is all buy it now listings, this is clearly because of the small amount of members we currently have.*
> 
> ...


Not a hope in hell mate until you have addressed a bucket load of possible issues.


----------



## sdgs (Dec 12, 2009)

Brat said:


> Not really, because they will obviously be collecting as you can't post Reptiles, so if you don't like the look of them.. they don't take your animal.


I think you should be allowed to auction reptiles coz it also gives alot of people a fair go at buying a reptile morph they really like and to be honest some one with a really high morph lizard that they didnt know about instead of letting the lizard go for a stupid price u take the risk to auction it and no one has to do something they dont like but i think its good because someone isnt going to pay a high price for a lizard to be careless of the animal it could give people more of a reason to really look after the reptile and enjoy it just my opinion : victory:


----------



## mick83 (Jan 19, 2014)




----------

